# What do you pack your tools in...



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ok we've all seen the toolbox topics, and the pitbox topics, lets see what you store your tools in. Plano? Flambeau? Craftsman? Tupperware?

heh..


----------



## RCGURU911 (Dec 9, 2002)

*Team Magic Touring Bag*

Guys If You Have Not Seen This Bag It Is The Best Tools Are Stored In Pouch On Top Of Bag And Bag Has 5 Drawers 

Check It Out


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

RCGURU911 said:


> Guys If You Have Not Seen This Bag It Is The Best Tools Are Stored In Pouch On Top Of Bag And Bag Has 5 Drawers
> 
> Check It Out


Damn small PICS!! what is it called, and where'd ya git it?

-Tone


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I Like my Plano 797. you won't find it on their web site, but it is still available by special request.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

today must be squint and hurt my eyes with thumbnails day LOL


----------



## RCGURU911 (Dec 9, 2002)

http://www.teammagic.com.tw/home-p2003-3p.htm

look under team bag and stuff


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Trixter said:


> I Like my Plano 797. you won't find it on their web site, but it is still available by special request.
> 
> [url="http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=11627&stc=1&thumb=1"]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=11627&stc=1&thumb=1[/url]


I have2 of these, awesome for R/C.

Does anyone carry the Team Magic bag in the U.S. ?
And if so about how much is it??


----------

